# What Torch Outfit for service work?



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I need to get a good outfit that is highly portable for making repairs on copper piping. Right now I use the small Mapp canister with the Home Cheapo self lighting torch that has such a large flame I'm scared to use it around anything combustible. (Thank God for ProPress):thumbup:
Please recommend tank, gas type, torch heads for sweat and braze.

Thanks Yall!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I use an acetylene B tank with a Turbo torch most of the time. 

I also carry an MC tank, with a Goss soft flame setup, for a quicky. 

You can turn the flame down real low with the Goss, and a small tip.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

I use a bernzomatic torch and a fire retardant blanket ( 12"x12") , the flame on my torch is not adjustable either but the blanket is the ticket. That and a little extra caution..



Lifer...


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I own a Turbotorch set-up for propane, but some of my tips are made by Goss.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I too use an Acetylene B-tank with a turbo torch set up plus have an MC tank for long crawls.

Mark


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> I too use an Acetylene B-tank with a turbo torch set up plus have an MC tank for long crawls.
> 
> Mark


No one makes a lead furnace set up for acetylene.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Lifer said:


> I use a bernzomatic torch and a fire retardant blanket ( 12"x12") , the flame on my torch is not adjustable either but the blanket is the ticket. That and a little extra caution..
> 
> 
> 
> Lifer...


Same here, except I have an adjustable flame.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I think I might go to a B tank. Soft copper for natural gas is allowed here. Older systems will be bip and newer, 2# systems will be soft copper.

So often, if I am adding a gas line on a 2# system I need more heat than what I need for 95/5. The old MAPP canisters did anything up to 5/8" o.d. with no problem but since all I can get now is MAP, which apparently is not the same formulation, I have discovered that I'm not getting enough heat to do it. Repair plumbers don't like to drag around extra stuff but I'm tired of trying to get the joints hot enough. I don't need any gas leaks.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks guys!
I found the Lenox -LX5MC which appears to be a nice set-up. _*Is there any advantage using acetylene for general soldering?*_ I have always just used propane/mapp gas unless we were brazing, then we used acetylene.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a B tank Turbotorch and a mapp gas Turbotorch on the truck. I like acetylene over mapp or propane for the extra heat but I don't like dragging a big B tank under a house or in an attic so I have both set-ups.







Paul


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Plumbergeek said:


> Thanks guys!
> I found the Lenox -LX5MC which appears to be a nice set-up. _*Is there any advantage using acetylene for general soldering?*_ I have always just used propane/mapp gas unless we were brazing, then we used acetylene.


 
After seeing that setup there, I need to build something that's far better than the issues I have with mine. 

I use an MC tank with turbo torch and self igniter. 

I use a small tip, pencil type so I can get into small places without burning up everything around my work area.


Customer told me today that replaced his 8 year plumber because the plumber used sharkbites on copper to fix a copper leak.

He liked me unsweating and resweating the problem area, putting the piping back to original state. Told them I use sharkbites only for transition to CPVC as I will not make a glued connection, nor will I ever own a piece of that garbage on my truck.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a turbo torch setup. but i like the one in the pic. i would get it



Plumbergeek said:


> Thanks guys!
> I found the Lenox -LX5MC which appears to be a nice set-up. _*Is there any advantage using acetylene for general soldering?*_ I have always just used propane/mapp gas unless we were brazing, then we used acetylene.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

After researching that product above,



Look at that design, and what do you think happens when it tips over, putting all the strain at the connection to the bottle. 

Plus, if you don't wind it tight around the circle, look at how the torch is already hitting the surface the tank is resting on... it'll just be worse if you don't wind tight... how much work is that every single F-ing time.


To top it off,


only a 90 day warranty. 

???


Lenox will never get my hard earned money if they cannot warrant any of their product longer than 90 days. 


Harbor Freight has better warranties than Lenox... at least Harbor Freight admits they sell junk.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

It is a nice looking set-up:thumbsup: $253.00 don't sound too bad and I do love pretty tools:laughing::laughing::laughing:. Just received my Milwaukee M12 Shears today and looking forward to cutting some pipe:thumbup:


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> After researching that product above,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it would be cheaper/better to just assemble a unit myself? I will go by the welding shop tomorrow to see what they have. Which torch set are the best?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I used that same rig for a while ,,, Just no real place to put anything . Now i use an MC tank with smaller turbo tip . Got a BIG carry tool type bag @ HD ,,, Have the MC tank laying in there , flux , solder and a bunch of other stuff . Copper fittings in parachute bag(s) . Easy to carry everything .


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Plumbergeek said:


> I guess it would be cheaper/better to just assemble a unit myself? I will go by the welding shop tomorrow to see what they have. Which torch set are the best?


 

I've been having this problem with a MC tank setup for years now, and I'm constantly knocking my tank over, damaging the gauge, breaking off hoses. 


Usually when I get pissed off seeing someone elses idea that can be perfected, I go out into the shop and create something that's a pretty good idea.

I "believe" I have a cage that another plumber built for one out of copper, and when you see it, you'll be impressed with how he did it. 

I'll take pictures tomorrow when I find it. Guy was creative. 


But if I make something I'll post it, you can copy off the design and save your money. I got a real problem with Lenox tools not standing behind a warranty on any of their products. Cheap *******s. Come find me so we can talk Lenox.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Cal said:


> I used that same rig for a while ,,, Just no real place to put anything . Now i use an MC tank with smaller turbo tip . Got a BIG carry tool type bag @ HD ,,, Have the MC tank laying in there , flux , solder and a bunch of other stuff . Copper fittings in parachute bag(s) . Easy to carry everything .


 

Of all things, a Lenox rep at a supply house gave me hell for turning an MC tank sideways... said it was dangerous. Of course, he was trying to sell me something to keep it upright.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I use a B tank with acetylene and a turbo torch tip.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Of all things, a Lenox rep at a supply house gave me hell for turning an MC tank sideways... said it was dangerous. Of course, he was trying to sell me something to keep it upright.


 Did he say how it's dangerous or why ??? I guess several years of doing it my way must just be lucky living by me ,,,:whistling2: Don't ya just LOVE an A**HOLE who has never done our work but knows EVERYTHING ! ?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Of all things, a Lenox rep at a supply house gave me hell for turning an MC tank sideways... said it was dangerous. Of course, he was trying to sell me something to keep it upright.





Cal said:


> Did he say how it's dangerous or why ??? I guess several years of doing it my way must just be lucky living by me ,,,:whistling2: Don't ya just LOVE an A**HOLE who has never done our work but knows EVERYTHING ! ?


Well He's right and you should take his advice... :yes:

Acetylene is unstable when stored at pressures above 30 psi.
Thus the recommendation that you do not use it at pressures higher than 15 psi which is the common 50% safety factor...
In fact it can detonate without oxygen very similar to nitroglycerine.

The tank is filled with a substance similar to sand mix which is very porous, then filled with acetone, then finally filled with acetylene which dissolves into the acetone. This make the acetylene storage safe.

The problem with storing the tank on is side and using it on its side is the acetone ends up at the top of the cylinder by the valve and you will deliver a liquid shot of acetone into the regulator. Which is not good for the regulator and not good for the volume of acetone that is supposed to be in the tank.

AWS/CGA recommends a one to one time ratio for the amount of time the tank was on its side during transport before using the tank. In other words if the tank takes a 15 minut ride on its side in the back of a pick up then you need to wait 15 minutes before using it.

The design of the acetylene tank is the reason why it is possible to overdraw a small tank when using large tips such as a rosebud. The gas can only come out of the storage solution just so fast for use which is why the larger tips require larger tanks or, multiple tanks on a manifold.


----------



## plumber p (Sep 19, 2010)

Turbo torch with B and MC tanks. Tips are quick and easy to change. Also use 12 by 12 fire blanket for tight spaces. Will use Turbo torch MAPP also for small and quick applications.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

[. Copper fittings in parachute bag(s) . Easy to carry everything .[/QUOTE]

Where did ya find the parachute bags? I've been looking for 'em for a while. Mine are wore out, & was told they no longer make them.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks guys! Going by the welding shop Monday to look at MC tanks and torch's:thumbup:


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

> [. Copper fittings in parachute bag(s) . Easy to carry everything .
> Where did ya find the parachute bags? I've been looking for 'em for a while. Mine are wore out, & was told they no longer make them.


*Let me Google that for you.*:thumbup:http://tinyurl.com/69l8u5p


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Well He's right and you should take his advice... :yes:
> 
> Acetylene is unstable when stored at pressures above 30 psi.
> Thus the recommendation that you do not use it at pressures higher than 15 psi which is the common 50% safety factor...
> ...


 
Do not use acetylene at higher that 5 PSI., Not 15.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

google "should you store an acetylene cylinder on its side". can if you want, you just can't do it with mine. see how i am? breid..............:rockon:


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a turbotorch b tank setup with a 25 foot hose and an assortment of tips from 1/8" to 5/8". I find that I use my #5 tip, I think 3/8" most often for general work, but the little one is very handy for doing work inside of walls. I also own a MAPP setup too, some cheapie with an auto igniter that I use when I don't wanna lug the big tank around or I'm only making a couple solder joints


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Do not use acetylene at higher that 5 PSI., Not 15.


Wow! I never new that...
I'll have to assume then that the Compressed Gas Association and the instructions for my Victor oxy/acetylene cutting torch have got it all wrong...

I recently checked the chart when I had to cut some 1" steel and it said the acetylene should be 13 psi. for the tip I was using...:whistling2:

The CGA says 15 psi in their handbook....
See the screenshot below...


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Huh, learn summin new every day. 

I went to welding school for 2 years, 20 years ago. 

That's what I was taught.


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Huh, learn summin new every day.
> 
> I went to welding school for 2 years, 20 years ago.
> 
> ...


 

A "B" tank is not the same as a oxy- acetylene set up, it may be lower in that situation...


Lifer...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*I should of taken the advice*





 



Gonna be hell taking a cold shower tonight. :laughing:



If you think plumbers ignore consequencess, look at these crazy drivers on the road!





 


And another!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Lifer said:


> A "B" tank is not the same as a oxy- acetylene set up, it may be lower in that situation...
> 
> 
> Lifer...


That would be correct...
The pressure really depends on your torch and the pressure it needs for correct operation.

The acetylene and the tank are the same except for size and gas generation ability.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I set my acetylene pressure between 5 and 8#'s for general cutting and brazing....


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok, got a Mc tank and a torch setup made by Goss. Will Turbo Torch tips interchange with the Goss handle?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumbergeek said:


> Ok, got a Mc tank and a torch setup made by Goss. Will Turbo Torch tips interchange with the Goss handle?


Yes.


----------

